# Winter



## Kalleiviken (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## UFO (Mar 3, 2021)

A very different, and beautiful, winter wonderland.  We`ve no experience of having to dig the van out of snow - thankfully!  You look warm and cosy inside the bus.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 5, 2021)

Ash Pollard “Lost in Europe “ is posting videos on a similar theme on YouTube atm, having bought property in Northern Sweden. 
Bit too cold for me


----------



## Trotter (Mar 5, 2021)

By the way Kalleivikan. I’ve bought a Swedish road map. That usually means I’ll have to use it.


----------



## Kalleiviken (Mar 5, 2021)

Trotter said:


> By the way Kalleivikan. I’ve bought a Swedish road map. That usually means I’ll have to use it.


And an updated map on the GPS. Our government promises that everyone will have received a vaccine by midsummer. And you are welcome with your new map. Maybe we can meet somewhere.


----------

